# Installazione di gentoo da ubuntu con stage 3

## bRR1

Buongiorno, sono nuovo del forum.

Potreste spiegarmi passo a passo come installare ubuntu da gentoo? Ho scaricato lo stage 3 i686, ho creato una partizione in ext4 per gentoo. Che

altro devo fare? Se potete, non mettetemi link alla guida di gentoo.org perchè ho provato a seguirla ma è poco chiara. Grazie   :Very Happy: 

----------

## John R. Graham

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Forum italiano (Italian).

- John

----------

## ago

 *bRR1 wrote:*   

> Buongiorno, sono nuovo del forum.

 

Benvenuto  :Smile: 

 *bRR1 wrote:*   

> Potreste spiegarmi passo a passo come installare ubuntu da gentoo?

 

Casomai il contrario  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

 *bRR1 wrote:*   

> Ho scaricato lo stage 3 i686, ho creato una partizione in ext4 per gentoo. Che
> 
> altro devo fare? Se potete, non mettetemi link alla guida di gentoo.org perchè ho provato a seguirla ma è poco chiara. Grazie  

 

Se sei già su ubuntu potresti iniziare a leggere l'handbook da qui

Non dovresti trovare particolare difficoltà, è la medesima cosa che installarla dal livecd gentoo

----------

## bRR1

Ops, ho fatto un po di confusione  :Very Happy: 

Ora leggo, se mai chiedo...Grazie!

----------

## Kernel78

 *bRR1 wrote:*   

> Se potete, non mettetemi link alla guida di gentoo.org perchè ho provato a seguirla ma è poco chiara. Grazie  

 

La guida è la cosa più chiara che ci sia, nel caso tu incontrassi dei problemi nel seguirla posta qui il punto a cui sei arrivato e l'errore che ottieni  :Wink: 

P.S. benvenuto

----------

## bRR1

Sono saltato al punto in cui sono arrivato senza guida.

Non capisco questo:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 5.b. Predefinito: Scaricare lo stage da Internet
> 
> Scaricare lo stage
> ...

 

Cosa vuol dire "andare al punto sul quale si è montato il filesystem"? Io non ho montato nessun filesystem per gentoo, la partizione è vuota!

----------

## ago

in pratica fino a quel punto avresti dovuto partizionare e assegnare un filesystem alla tua partizione di root (caso base)

Successivamente per utilizzare quella partizione ti serve montarla, quindi ti crei il punto di mount

```
mkdir /mnt/gentoo
```

(questo perchè su ubuntu all'interno di mnt non c'è una cartella gentoo) e monti il tuo device con

```
mount /dev/sdX /mnt/gentoo
```

Da questo punto in poi trovi la partizione appena creata in /mnt/gentoo, quindi non ti resta che entrarci per iniziare a scaricare lo stage 

```
cd /mnt/gentoo
```

Non so se è abbastanza chiaro cosi o mi sono espresso male..a volte a spiegare le cose semplici non si riesce tanto bene  :Very Happy: 

----------

## bRR1

 *ago wrote:*   

> in pratica fino a quel punto avresti dovuto partizionare e assegnare un filesystem alla tua partizione di root (caso base)
> 
> Successivamente per utilizzare quella partizione ti serve montarla, quindi ti crei il punto di mount
> 
> ```
> ...

 

1) Caso base o.o? Quindi lo devo fare o no?

2)ma "mnt/gentoo" è una cartella?

3)Per iniziare a scaricare lo stage? Io lo stage l'ho scaricato già, è in un file .tar.gz2, dove devo scompattarlo? Nella partizione destinata a gentoo?

Scusate, ma in queste cose non sono proprio un genio...

----------

## ago

 *bRR1 wrote:*   

> 1) Caso base o.o? Quindi lo devo fare o no?

 

Come caso base intendevo la creazione di una partizione per " / ", che è il minimo indispensabile, poi puoi creare X partizioni per montarci quel che vuoi, tipo /usr /var ecc

 *bRR1 wrote:*   

> 2)ma "mnt/gentoo" è una cartella?

 

Certo

 *bRR1 wrote:*   

> 3)Per iniziare a scaricare lo stage? Io lo stage l'ho scaricato già, è in un file .tar.gz2, dove devo scompattarlo? Nella partizione destinata a gentoo?

 

Per la precisione credo sia .tar.bz2 o almeno io qui non ne vedo. Cmq è già scritto molto chiaro nella guida, ovvio che devi scompattarlo in /mnt/gentoo

 *bRR1 wrote:*   

> Scusate, ma in queste cose non sono proprio un genio...

 

Cerca di acculturarti (nel senso buono della parola) o troverai grosse difficoltà, perché queste sono davvero le cose base  :Smile: 

P.S. Ci sono anche i canali di supposto ufficiale su freenode: #gentoo #gentoo-it (oltre a tutti gli altri)

----------

## bRR1

Grazie, ora entro nel canale  :Wink: 

----------

## bRR1

Quando do il comando:

```

mirrorselect -i -o >> /media/GENTOO/etc/make.conf

```

il risultato è:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> mirrorselect: comando non trovato
> 
> 

 

Dove ho sbagliato?

----------

## Kernel78

mirrorselect è un programmino per gentoo, la guida suppone che tu lo abbia in quanto la guida suppone che tu stia partendo da un livecd di gentoo ...

nel tuo caso dovresti affrontare la sezione opzionale relativa a mirrorselect  alla fine della sezione 6.a

A quel punto infatti dovresti essere già in un ambiente gentoo e se non è presente mirrorselect lo puoi installare ...

----------

## ago

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> mirrorselect è un programmino per gentoo, la guida suppone che tu lo abbia in quanto la guida suppone che tu stia partendo da un livecd di gentoo ...
> 
> nel tuo caso dovresti affrontare la sezione opzionale relativa a mirrorselect  alla fine della sezione 6.a
> 
> A quel punto infatti dovresti essere già in un ambiente gentoo e se non è presente mirrorselect lo puoi installare ...

 

Anche se ho letto qualcosa su irc (ha fatto la stessa domanda e ricevuto risposte) spendo 5 minuti a scrivere qui  :Smile: 

In pratica installando dal cd gentoo tu hai già disponibile il programmino mirrorselect. Esso ti permette di scegliere il server dove scaricare i sorgenti e dove fare il sync.

Essendo su un'altra distro non puoi utilizzare mirrorselect, ma niente paura, ovviamente puoi settare il tutto in make.conf utilizzando le seguenti variabili.

```
GENTOO_MIRRORS
```

 e 

```
SYNC
```

Attualmente ho:

```
GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"
```

Potresti utilizzare quelle  :Wink: 

N.B. Nulla vieta di aggiungere altri server in modo tale da sopperire eventuali malfunzionamenti dell'unico elencato

----------

## Kernel78

io al momento ho 

```
GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.tiscali.nl/ http://gentoo.mneisen.org/ http://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/"
```

Se può interessarti una vita fa scrissi una micro guida per ottimizzare l'uso di questo strumento

----------

## bRR1

Grazie. Comunque, ho letto anche una guida per configurare il file make.conf, adesso è così:

```

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -msse -msse2 -msse3 -3dnow"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.tiscali.nl/ http://gentoo.mneisen.org/ 

                               http://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

```

Manca qualcosa?

----------

## ago

imho dovresti rivedere un po, alcune delle flag sono già in -march e il tuo è anche generico: leggi

----------

## bRR1

i686 è generico, ma l'ho dovuto usare perchè non sono sicuro di cosa mettere. Ho un Intel Pentium Dual Core 2.16Ghz...Dovrei mettere "pentium2"?

----------

## ago

 *bRR1 wrote:*   

> i686 è generico, ma l'ho dovuto usare perchè non sono sicuro di cosa mettere. Ho un Intel Pentium Dual Core 2.16Ghz...Dovrei mettere "pentium2"?

 

ma no  :Very Happy: 

Pentium2 è per i vecchi pentium2..lo dice la parola stessa ...per scoprire qual'è il tuo effettivo -march batti:

```
gcc -march=native -E -v - </dev/null 2>&1 | sed -n 's/.* -v - //p' 
```

----------

## bRR1

Ah ecco perchè non mi era familiare >.<

Questo è l'output:

```

-D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -march=core2 -mcx16 -msahf --param l1-cache-size=32 --param l1-cache-line-size=64 --param l2-cache-size=1024 -mtune=core2 -fstack-protector

```

Deduco che io debba scrivere "core2" e di conseguenza, togliere qualcosa....Ora aggiusto con la guida!

Però, sul manuale di gcc, c'è scritto questo:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> core2
> 
>     Intel Core2 CPU with 64-bit extensions, MMX, SSE, SSE2, SSE3 and SSSE3 instruction set support. 
> ...

 

Mi sorge un dubbio: il mio pc ha un core2, ma è 32bit, non 64!

----------

## ago

 *bRR1 wrote:*   

> Ah ecco perchè non mi era familiare >.<
> 
> Questo è l'output:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Probabilmente starai usando un'installazione a 64bit di ubuntu

----------

## bRR1

o.o Non capisco cosa stai dicendo...Ubuntu non c'entra, è la documentazione inglese per configurare make.conf che dice così...

----------

## ciro64

In primo luogo, se hai un core2, puoi installare sia Gentoo a 32 (partendo da stage 3 per i686) che a 64 bits (partendo da stage 3 per amd64)

Con una simile cpu, se fossi in te userei 64 bits "ad occhi chiusi" (ho un core2quad q9450 e Gentoo a 64 bits gira in modo sublìme da un punto di vista prestazionale)   :Smile: 

Se vuoi, per maggiore "sicurezza", puoi postare:

```

$ cat /proc/cpuinfo
```

Con questo tipo di cpu per cflags e cxxflags utilzzo:

Per Gentoo a 32 bits 

```

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe -mfpmath=sse -fomit-frame-pointer"

```

Per 64 bits

```

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

```

In 64 bits la flags -mfpmath=sse è abilitata di default.

Spero possa servirti come spunto.

Riguardo la distribuzione che hai in uso (Ubuntu nella fattispecie), nel caso fosse a 64 bits e sta tentando di installare gentoo a 32 bits, prima di effettuare il chroot devi usare il comando

```
# linux32
```

in modo da creare un environment a 32 bits.

(qui spero di non confonderti un po'  le idee  :Rolling Eyes: )

Ciao.

----------

## Zizo

C'è inoltre da dire che se hai Ubuntu a 64 bit puoi installare sia Gentoo a 32 bit che quello a 64, mentre se hai Ubuntu a 32 bit puoi installare solo Gentoo a 32 bit, e non quello a 64.

In questo secondo caso se volessi installare Gentoo 64bit dovresti utilizzare una distribuzione live a 64bit.

Per sapere che Ubuntu hai esegui il comando

```
uname -m
```

"x86" e "i*86" sono sinonimi di 32bit, "amd64" e "x86_64" sono sinonimi di 64bit.

Non farti strane idee perchè leggi "amd64", si utilizza per indicare i 64bit anche con i processori Intel.

----------

